# Bug in XP SP1?!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think I found a bug in the Windows XP Service Pack 1!

I may have stmbled upon it and so far I have verified with 10 others that this is indeed a bug!

I am beta testing a new PVR program called Snapstream which lets you program PVR event using a online guide.

Since SP1 has come out I have been getting currupted TV listings. Other testers have been reporting the same problem.

When you click on the show you want to record the program downloads a text file, once the text file is download it is automaticly opened up by the snapstream file. For some reason that text file was always currupt.

This morning I tried something different. instead of left clicking on the link to download and open the file, I instead right clicked and chose "save as" and saved the file to my hard drive, once downloaded I opened the file and it worked!

I then went to another forum and one message has a zip file which contained a few jpeg images, since I did not want to save this file, when I clicked on it I told IE to Open the file instead of saving it. I got an error message saying the zip was currupted.

I then right clicked on the same link and clicked save as, the file saved and I then opened it, it opened fine.

It is appearing that Opening a file with IE is giving me currupt files, yet if I download the files to my hard drive and open them up they open fine.

I have shared my finding with other beta testers at snapstream, and and found that all the people having this problem have SP1 installed on XP! The 10 folks who replied all stated that by saving the files to disk then opening them worked fine, however by directly opening them from the download the file was always currupt.

Is this problem happening to anyone here using XP with SP1?

How do I go about filing an XP bug report to Microsoft?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You may want to check the Tools -> Windows Update. I think IE6 SP1 is out if it wasn't included with the XP patch, and there was a critical update released Thursday.


----------

